# What's goin on in POC?



## Whoady0520

I can remember the last few years fishing Port O Connor has been great,even this last spring and early summer but the past few months have been terrible for me. Is anybody else having as hard of a time finding fish as I am right now? I guess combination of super low tides,winds changing directions seems like every couple of hrs and no rain(salinity levels being super high) have got everything screwed up,seems like only time lately I can get into a good mess of fish is when I can get in the surf but then have to run a good 15 miles or longer down the surf just to find some trout. Last year was a awesome year of fishing surf,jetties,bays,back lakes, also fished ALOT at night an caught tons of fish. So where are the god **** yellow mouths I love to catch so much?!


----------



## Igofish

Guess you caught them all last year


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Poc has sucked compared to other areas for years. You can get on good fish now and then but they are spotty. Plenty of reds. Lots of excess boat traffic and goofballs burning up the flats doesn't help.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## cva34

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Poc has sucked compared to other areas for years. You can get on good fish now and then but they are spotty. Plenty of reds. Lots of excess boat traffic and goofballs burning up the flats doesn't help.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I second that..so x-2


----------



## LaddH

Yes it has been tough lately. Good fishermen are getting skunked. Could be from a number of reasons. My guess is overfishing. I wonder if it has been this bad on other stretches of the coast. Does anyone have some input?


----------



## GunDog

I agree it has been tough. There does seem to be more people on the water this year than in the past. Not sure if it is because that the high winds are not allowing people to go into the surf or what. This year all the spots that can normally fish without people on are covered up....and there are alot more people dropping fisherman off to take up more real estate along shorelines.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Aggiechick said:


> I agree it has been tough. There does seem to be more people on the water this year than in the past. Not sure if it is because that the high winds are not allowing people to go into the surf or what. This year all the spots that can normally fish without people on are covered up....and there are alot more people dropping fisherman off to take up more real estate along shorelines.


People are on waiting lists to buy boats, more people in the water everywhere period!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## paymerick

POC: The Best Kept Secret on the Texas Gulf Coa... nevermind, it's out..


----------



## expressfish

used to be a great small fishing town, like stated above people are everywhere now. Used to go there to get away from the crowds (back in the early 90's) , now days you cant even tie your boat up to a dock without someone making a remark about it. Bout got tired of the disrespect at the docks from people that think their blank dont stink.


----------



## rat race

Too many guides, too many tournaments....ya I said it 


Hold Fast!!


----------



## DMC

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Poc has sucked compared to other areas for years. *You can get on good fish now and then but they are spotty*. Plenty of reds. Lots of excess boat traffic and goofballs burning up the flats doesn't help.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Those are redfish.


----------



## Whoady0520

I think lowering the trout limit from 10 to 5 a person would help considerably. Sure did start catching alot more flounder after they lowered the limit from 10 to 5.


----------



## blaze 'em

Haha, I guess that means it just got that way there. Anyone ever try to fish Rockport or Port Aransas lately? Luckily down south it's not too bad, but it's getting there... The five fish limit helps Mansfield big time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fmlyfisher

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Poc has sucked compared to other areas for years. You can get on good fish now and then but they are spotty. Plenty of reds. Lots of excess boat traffic and goofballs burning up the flats doesn't help.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


X2!!!!!!!!!! Bout got ran over today by some jackwagon in an 18' boat with 8 guys in it!!


----------



## Croaker slinger

blaze 'em said:


> Haha, I guess that means it just got that way there. Anyone ever try to fish Rockport or Port Aransas lately? Luckily down south it's not too bad, but it's getting there... The five fish limit helps Mansfield big time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


All the Five fish limit has done in Mansfield is make people go twice as much and cull all day to get their five trout .


----------



## Trouthunter

[QUOTEAll the Five fish limit has done in Mansfield is make people go twice as much and cull all day to get their five trout.[/QUOTE]

And that from a croaker slinger lol...seriously?

TH


----------



## Croaker slinger

Trouthunter said:


> [QUOTEAll the Five fish limit has done in Mansfield is make people go twice as much and cull all day to get their five trout.


And that from a croaker slinger lol...seriously?

TH[/QUOTE]

Try to keep one over 30" and four more that are 24 7/8"

Remember JFT

Just Fillet Ten


----------



## Trouthappy

_POC, worst-kept secret on the Texas coast_. I've been saying that for 20 years. Ol Bill Tigert the real estate guy probably came up with the trite phrase years ago, claiming the exact opposite. Today there are too many potlickers, too many fancy boats, too many Type-A personalities driving them, too many tournaments, too many new homes that bumped the town's standing and tax revenue into "resort" status. All fishing the exact same number of acres on the bays there. At least I lived there for five years, before the crowds piled in like seagulls around a fish-cleaning table. In the mid-1990s there were exactly eight guides living there, with one commuting from Port Lavaca. We didn't even lock our front door at night, in those days.


----------



## txoutdrsman

Trouthappy said:


> _POC, worst-kept secret on the Texas coast_. I've been saying that for 20 years. Ol Bill Tigert the real estate guy probably came up with the trite phrase years ago, claiming the exact opposite. Today there are too many potlickers, too many fancy boats, too many Type-A personalities driving them, too many tournaments, too many new homes that bumped the town's standing and tax revenue into "resort" status. All fishing the exact same number of acres on the bays there. At least I lived there for five years, before the crowds piled in like seagulls around a fish-cleaning table. In the mid-1990s there were exactly eight guides living there, with one commuting from Port Lavaca.


Rockport has become the same way but for some reason I will agree with you that I have never seen more fancy boats in one place than POC.... Rockport used to be a small quiet little town and never had problems of boats on top of boats. Now you can't go out on a weekend with out seeing boats parked 100 yds apart. Once the Walmart came it was all downhill from there... I'm surprised Academy hasn't opened a shop there yet... That will probably be the end of Tackle Town...


----------



## blaze 'em

Croaker slinger said:


> All the Five fish limit has done in Mansfield is make people go twice as much and cull all day to get their five trout .


Sounds like you speak from experience...


----------



## Trouthunter

> _POC, worst-kept secret on the Texas coast_. I've been saying that for 20 years. Ol Bill Tigert the real estate guy probably came up with the trite phrase years ago, claiming the exact opposite. Today there are too many potlickers, too many fancy boats, too many Type-A personalities driving them, too many tournaments, too many new homes that bumped the town's standing and tax revenue into "resort" status. All fishing the exact same number of acres on the bays there. At least I lived there for five years, before the crowds piled in like seagulls around a fish-cleaning table. In the mid-1990s there were exactly eight guides living there, with one commuting from Port Lavaca. We didn't even lock our front door at night, in those days.


60's and 70's were better 

Some folks still think that you can't outfish a fishery. 

TH


----------



## Pat Harkins

Croaker slinger said:


> And that from a croaker slinger lol...seriously?
> 
> TH


Try to keep one over 30" and four more that are 24 7/8"

Remember JFT

Just Fillet Ten[/QUOTE]

AKA "Potlicker" x2


----------



## Pat Harkins

Trouthunter said:


> [QUOTEAll the Five fish limit has done in Mansfield is make people go twice as much and cull all day to get their five trout.


And that from a croaker slinger lol...seriously?

TH[/QUOTE]

"Croaker Slinger"? Don't think I'd brag about that. That's not fishing and is part of the problem!


----------



## tspitzer

POC--during the week used to be good but now the weekend ends on Tuesday and starts of Wednesday-not much time with out a crowd--the people have changed with the times-first trip there met a 16 year old kid that showed us around and caught some nice fish--now not all but some of the people there act like they are doing you a favor to wait on you-Resturants-Bars-Bait-Rooms--ETC-


----------



## paymerick




----------



## double play

*POC*

I don't usually fish Port OC so I wasn't going to chime in. However, I just happended to go down with my wife and and kids and some friends of ours that have a place there this weekend with the purpose to take the kids to Sunday beach, not fish. Sunday Beach was great but the boat traffic from Clark's to there was nothing short of unbelievable. It was like a boat's gone wild parade going thru the channel's. Some were driving really slow, some really fast and some normal (I can't define normal, you just know). There were guys passing other boats in areas that made it very unsafe for both parties. Lot's of loud music, etc, etc. I will stick with less crowded water down south. That's where I'm from anyway. I should've known better than to go up there on a weekend. It will never happen again with my kids in the boat. But I'm sure all of this is contributing to the issue from the original thread.


----------



## paymerick

double play said:


> I don't usually fish Port OC so I wasn't going to chime in. However, I just happended to go down with my wife and and kids and some friends of ours that have a place there this weekend with the purpose to take the kids to Sunday beach, not fish. Sunday Beach was great but the boat traffic from Clark's to there was nothing short of unbelievable. It was like a boat's gone wild parade going thru the channel's. Some were driving really slow, some really fast and some normal (I can't define normal, you just know). There were guys passing other boats in areas that made it very unsafe for both parties. Lot's of loud music, etc, etc. I will stick with less crowded water down south. That's where I'm from anyway. I should've known better than to go up there on a weekend. It will never happen again with my kids in the boat. But I'm sure all of this is contributing to the issue from the original thread.


Yah, sometimes Fisherman's Cut looks like the entrance/exit to a mall on Black Friday.


----------



## Harbormaster

Trouthunter said:


> 60's and 70's were better
> 
> TH


Yeah, even up to about halfway through the 80's you could still fish all day and only see a couple boats! You could flounder all night and have the place to yourself! Mansfield was the same way! :smile:


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Fishing POC since before Carla*

Yes it* was* a sleeply little end of the road place for years - had family there till Carla moved em to Ingleside - cut my teeth fishing there - used to be lots more grass, less people, and boats that wouldn't float shallower than six inches much less run in two -

Houston oil money changed/changes things, fishing runs in cycles and has for the last 50 years I fished there. I won't go now till after labor day and then only from Tuesday to Thursday - still good fishing if you pick your spots, times and tides - fished out? Heck those that can catch fish do, those that potlick and have the 60K boats generally can't - I can walk between Froggys and Fishing center at nite and get my limit of Flounder and now Mangrove snapper without ever having to launch my boat !! I detest the "crowds" with booming crappy speakers who pretend they are fishermen (you know who you are) and I generally run 12 miles to remove myself from the bubba boats without a clue -

Pretty soon many of those pricey boats and crappy crews will loose interest due to slow catching and things will pick up again - always has, always will - there is a rhythm to the tides, the back lakes to beach fronts and the fishery itself that most folks blow by and never see - a cane will come through and clear it off again someday - and the cycle will repeat

Whats up in POC? Time will tell --

Hurry October:brew:


----------



## oakforestmx

txoutdrsman said:


> Rockport has become the same way but for some reason I will agree with you that I have never seen more fancy boats in one place than POC.... Rockport used to be a small quiet little town and never had problems of boats on top of boats. Now you can't go out on a weekend with out seeing boats parked 100 yds apart. Once the Walmart came it was all downhill from there... I'm surprised Academy hasn't opened a shop there yet... That will probably be the end of Tackle Town...


x2 on rockport, but at least there is a few more ramps.


----------



## bigfishtx

It is not just Port O'Connor. We fished there till 2000 then moved the operation to Aransas Pass. Every year AP has gotten a little worse.

Too many boats, too many guides, and the bay system needs a good flushing, a cat 3-4 storm would do wonders to improve our fishing.


----------



## Trouthappy

I might be wrong, but the Houston party crowd is probably the biggest weekend factor that has greatly changed POC. When I lived there we got visitors from San Antone and Austin, but they were quiet types, even kayakers. Camped on Sunday Beach, had the place to themselves. Big money from Houston, that's where the housing crunch and boating crowds with expensive toys have come from. In the early 90's our rent in POC was $240 a month, and we were two blocks from the beach. Our kids rode their bikes to POC elementary starting in the first grade, even on foggy mornings. The wife and I then walked to Stryker's Cafe for huge home-made biscuits and and coffee, total cost was about $3.00. This was in the mid-1990s, not the 1960s. Usually we didn't see a single car pass by, during our walk. The usual table of miscreants always held court there in the cafe, until late in the morning. There was Russel Jones, fishing guide with only a minimal acquaintance with the truth. And guide Bob Dooley, who spent most of his fishing hours anchored in Lighthouse Cove, hoping for a couple of puppy black drum. And the tall creepy cableman with an explosive temper, said to be an ex-cop who lost his job. Among others. All stirring their coffee and muttering about black helicopters, or other topics of the day. Capt. Lee Richter, the retired B-26 pilot who fished the jetties at night, lived only a block away, but he didn't mix with those sorts. Each morning Stryker's reeked of cigarette smoke, but the wife and I would open a couple of windows and let a blowing norther air the place out.


----------



## paymerick

Trouthappy said:


> I might be wrong, but the Houston party crowd is probably the biggest weekend factor that has greatly changed POC. When I lived there we got visitors from San Antone and Austin, but they were quiet types, even kayakers. Camped on Sunday Beach, had the place to themselves. Big money from Houston, that's where the housing crunch and boating crowds with expensive toys have come from. In the early 90's our rent in POC was $240 a month, and we were two blocks from the beach. Our kids rode their bikes to POC elementary starting in the first grade, even on foggy mornings. The wife and I then walked to Stryker's Cafe for huge home-made biscuits and and coffee, total cost was about $3.00. This was in the mid-1990s, not the 1960s. Usually we didn't see a single car pass by, during our walk. The usual table of miscreants always held court there in the cafe, until late in the morning. There was Russel Jones, fishing guide with only a minimal acquaintance with the truth. And guide Bob Dooley, who spent most of his fishing hours anchored in Lighthouse Cove, fishing for puppy black drum. And the tall creepy cableman, said to be an ex-cop who lost his job. Among others. The place reeked of smoke, but the wife and I would open a couple of windows and let a blowing norther air the place out.


Man. Stryker's. Now that's Old School POC to me. We used to go there in the mid 90s quite a bit when I was just a pup. Ratty looking joint. Remember the floor being sunk in in that one area near the back? Could care less! Reef and beef (TBone and Shrimp) was awesome, and I didn't care for steak much back then (I was stupid).

Of course they're Cathy's now with a 1,999x better building, but the shrimp is still good, and is honestly the only shrimp I'll eat. And having fried okra never hurts.

I do shake my head at how busy that small town is during the summer nowadays, but I am happy for those guys to be doing so well.


----------



## Trouthappy

Yep, Stryker's leaked, they had buckets on the floor when it rained. Nothing but marsh grass, behind the building. We cleaned out our shed and left a few items on the back edge of Stryker's to give away, didn't bother with a garage sale. Seems like it was an old sidewalk on the ICW side. I looked down, and there was a rattle snake laying there, trying to warm hisself on the concrete. All that area from there towards the ICW is now manicured and canaled all the way to Clarks, the owners hoping and praying for _more_ property buyers, so POC will get even worse. There goes the neighborhood...


----------



## Trouthunter

> they had buckets on the floor when it rained


And they knew your name, and I think her name was Betty who would yell your name and tell you that your bucket was almost full and to go dump it lol.

Dad used to take me fishing with him when I was really young. All I'd do was pick up empty .50 caliber shell casings and spent bullets at Green's Bayou while he wade fished. I'd fill every bucket that I could find with them. Sometimes I'd luck into a 40MM shell casing too.

I can still remember going out Green's into the gulf as it and Pass Cavallo were the only ways to the gulf out of West Matagorda then. I saw my first and only saw fish swimming along side his boat when I was three or 4.

Dad and a friend of his built a house at Green's out of lumber they pulled from West Matagorda Bay right after Carla. They furnished it with couches, tables, chairs and other stuff that was floating in the water and let it all dry out. They towed big butane tanks to their spot and used them for a stove they came up with. No matter how much he tried he was never able to get the sand out of all of the cushions lol.

POC was sure a different place then and I'm glad that I was able to enjoy it when it was still just a sleepy little place at the end of the road. My son too was able to enjoy it for a number of years until we said enough.

Time, people and places change; my Dad would not appreciate POC at all now if he could see what it has become.

TH


----------



## ankledeep

Best breakfast in town


----------



## sotexhookset

Awesome burger and home made fries also after a long day of fishing. Back in the late 80's and thru mid 90's could still go to Sunday beach on windier weekend days and maybe have only 5 other boats parked there. And mine and one or two of the other boats had walked across to the surf to fish. Didn't have to worry about someone messing with your chit while being across the island.

Then some coldies at the original hurricane junction even at 17 or 18 as long as you pjayed it cool. Different times.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Whataburger and Wal-Mart will be next...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Trouthunter

Oh yea and I miss Alvin's too lol.

TH


----------



## paymerick

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Whataburger and Wal-Mart will be next...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


And a scrip club.


----------



## Aggieangler

I fished Port O Conner in the late 70s - 90s a lot as a 3rd generation that grew up fishing there. We loved the place. I miss what it used to be with Strykers and Jecos. 

Fished Rockport area a lot while in college, as I had a buddy with a boat there. As soon as Rockport and Port A started having 2 or 3 tournaments a week all summer long, the fishing quality around the area really dropped.

We migrated to San Antonio bay, which has almost nothing to do except fish, so that keeps some of the loud radio guys away, but even it seems to be feeling the pressure nowadays. You almost have to run all the way to Panther to get away from 100 boats all with waders 10 feet away from them and their little yellow bait buckets floating.

I guess I am blessed (how is that possible in this case?) that I have active kids who are reasonably talented in their sports, so I only really get time to fish in the winters mainly. We usually have less crowds in the winter no matter where we choose to go.


----------



## Trouthappy

We will try fishing there in September on weekdays, but we're not going near POC until after Labor Day. Maybe rent Jimmy Crouch's trailer like old times. He was the unofficial mayor of POC and our next door neighbor. Plenty of stories. Jimmy went to a military school in San Antonio and graduated with Manuel Noriega, president of Panama, who signed Jimmy's yearbook.


----------



## sotexhookset

Trouthappy said:


> We will try fishing there in September on weekdays, but we're not going near POC until after Labor Day. Maybe rent Jimmy Crouch's trailer like old times. He was the unofficial mayor of POC and our next door neighbor. Plenty of stories. Jimmy went to a military school in San Antonio and graduated with Manuel Noriega, president of Panama, who signed Jimmy's yearbook.


That pos pineapple head went to school in Sa? Learn something new every day.


----------



## bigfishtx

If trout hung out with Crouch, I know why he is so brain fried.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Maybe rent Jimmy Crouch's trailer like old times.


I think there was a bio hazard sign on the door of that trailer before it was put into quarantine. 

TH


----------



## chasentail

*POC*

They need to limit croaker to 5 croaker per person in the area and most will stay away! I saw a guy buy 12 dozen last weekend for 2 people. 
Even the fall and winter are bad there now, not like it once was and only getting worse. What do y'all think will happen when the J hook silts in and no one can get to Sunday Beach? Only a matter of time I think


----------



## Smackdaddy53

chasentail said:


> They need to limit croaker to 5 croaker per person in the area and most will stay away! I saw a guy buy 12 dozen last weekend for 2 people.
> Even the fall and winter are bad there now, not like it once was and only getting worse. What do y'all think will happen when the J hook silts in and no one can get to Sunday Beach? Only a matter of time I think


It has nothing to do with croaker brother! That's just a "Croaker Conspiracy Theory"...haha
Have you seen how many boats are just cruising around getting hammered drunk and running aground every hundred feet? They couldn't care less about bait.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Red3Fish

Anybody remember Melbas"? I was early teenaged, but I think it was around where the fishing center is now. It had a board floor up on stilts, and hung out over the intercoastal. It reeked of testosterone early in the mornings with all the duck hunters in their gear, with calls hanging around their necks. 

In the fall, everyone went there for coffee and breakfast, cooked by an old black man. You could throw your cig butts on the floor, and kick them through a crack in the floor to the intercoastal. A few mosquitoes too!

Yes, a good screaming hurricane, would thin things out! Maybe open up a new pass or two, for a while. There was a reason most of the old fishing shanties used to be built out of driftwood.

Too many people, too much money, and too much government in out lives.

Oh, well, I got to enjoy for a long time. Thanks POP!

Later
R3F


----------



## Trouthunter

Melbas lol...really good CFS...I was just a young squirt but I remember that place. Carla took care of the building but I don't remember if she rebuilt or not.

TH


----------



## POC SPEC

TrueblueTexican said:


> Yes it* was* a sleeply little end of the road place for years - had family there till Carla moved em to Ingleside - cut my teeth fishing there - used to be lots more grass, less people, and boats that wouldn't float shallower than six inches much less run in two -
> 
> Houston oil money changed/changes things, fishing runs in cycles and has for the last 50 years I fished there. I won't go now till after labor day and then only from Tuesday to Thursday - still good fishing if you pick your spots, times and tides - fished out? Heck those that can catch fish do, those that potlick and have the 60K boats generally can't - I can walk between Froggys and Fishing center at nite and get my limit of Flounder and now Mangrove snapper without ever having to launch my boat !! I detest the "crowds" with booming crappy speakers who pretend they are fishermen (you know who you are) and I generally run 12 miles to remove myself from the bubba boats without a clue -
> 
> Pretty soon many of those pricey boats and crappy crews will loose interest due to slow catching and things will pick up again - always has, always will - there is a rhythm to the tides, the back lakes to beach fronts and the fishery itself that most folks blow by and never see - a cane will come through and clear it off again someday - and the cycle will repeat
> 
> Whats up in POC? Time will tell --
> 
> Hurry October:brew:


You guys crack me up... pretty much saying you have to drive around in a POS boat to catch fish.... or if you have a "pricey boat" then you are a dumb asz. I have a "pricey boat" and we catch fish all the time in POC. Sounds like some "boat" envy goin on here

No one likes it to be crowded when they fish... but if you don't like it, leave.


----------



## Trouthappy

We already have, there are too many bozos on the water in POC. But the decline of POC involves much more than flashy boats...


----------



## POC SPEC

Caught these 4th July weekend.... then went to Sunday Beach in my "pricey boat" dumb luck I guess.


----------



## POC SPEC

Sunday Beach Pic.... I hate that place


----------



## Smackdaddy53

POC SPEC said:


> You guys crack me up... pretty much saying you have to drive around in a POS boat to catch fish.... or if you have a "pricey boat" then you are a dumb asz. I have a "pricey boat" and we catch fish all the time in POC. Sounds like some "boat" envy goin on here
> 
> No one likes it to be crowded when they fish... but if you don't like it, leave.


Stir that pot

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## cpthook

It's real simple, if you have a house or boat slip there you are locked in there, and that is where you will be, you have no choice but to sell the house. I gave it up in the 80's never to look back and it has only gotten ten fold worst since. I fish Galveston and the traffic is not even close to what it is in POC. Now when it comes to tarpon fishing it can get real lonely regardless of where you fish on the Texas Coast including POC. But if you do not mind I-10 west traffic, we are talking grid lock for hours then POC is your cup of tea. And for those type minded people the fish are there and can be had if someone doesn't cut your lure off with a shinny new stainless steel prop before a fish hits it. Each to his own, go gettem tiger.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Caught these 4th July weekend.... then went to Sunday Beach in my "pricey boat" dumb luck I guess.


Even a blind hog finds an acorn now and then and you're over your limit there unless you had some help. The fish are still there, we still fool them and catch them now and then.

Where are you from by the way?

In any case fake boobs never did much for me. I can walk into any boob bar in Houston and look at those; much cheaper than firing up my boat to go to Sunday Beach to be an over 50 gawker lol.

POC ain't what it used to be and it's not the type of boats that is the problem, it's the richard heads who run them and the shear numbers of them.

TH


----------



## paymerick

POC SPEC said:


> Sunday Beach Pic.... I hate that place


That's what my kayak looks like on Sundays. Just smaller, red and minus the ladies.


----------



## SSST

I know a group of guys that consistently catch good numbers of fish in POC and yes they have some real nice boats. Yes it's crowded and yes there are some idiots on the water, but a real good fisherman will adapt and still put fish in the boat. By no means am I claiming to be, but there are some who catch plenty of fish down there.


----------



## das71198

I think that the trailer has been moved & a for sale sign is on the lot.



Trouthappy said:


> We will try fishing there in September on weekdays, but we're not going near POC until after Labor Day. Maybe rent Jimmy Crouch's trailer like old times. He was the unofficial mayor of POC and our next door neighbor. Plenty of stories. Jimmy went to a military school in San Antonio and graduated with Manuel Noriega, president of Panama, who signed Jimmy's yearbook.


----------



## Trouthappy

I will check with Jimmy's wife. He had a new trailer there the last few years. On Memorial Day, my friend stopped and talked for a half hour. As for the babes on the bow, that looks like a 30-foot boat with a green shoreline. Both are pretty rare around Sunday Beach...  However, those tiddies do appear to be from Houston. Like I said, the Houston party crowd has had the greatest impact on POC.


----------



## baffinbeaver

SSST said:


> I know a group of guys that consistently catch good numbers of fish in POC and yes they have some real nice boats. Yes it's crowded and yes there are some idiots on the water, but a real good fisherman will adapt and still put fish in the boat. By no means am I claiming to be, but there are some who catch plenty of fish down there.


yup, just like how the really good Indians "adapted" to the buffalo when they were going extinct. I'm sure there were even a few ole indian buffalo hunters that liked to stroke there ego's just like these guys do now saying how they are still catching all these fish and no one else is because they are such good fisherman. if you are on the water enough every year and have been for many years and don't have a business, job, or anything else that is affected by the fishery then you know the numbers of trout are in a decline.


----------



## baffinbeaver

not saying you cant catch fish because you defienlty can and can still have some really good days on the water. but any decent angler that has been on the water a long time and often knows that it is not the same.


----------



## POC SPEC

Trouthunter said:


> Even a blind hog finds an acorn now and then and you're over your limit there unless you had some help. The fish are still there, we still fool them and catch them now and then.
> 
> Where are you from by the way?
> 
> In any case fake boobs never did much for me. I can walk into any boob bar in Houston and look at those; much cheaper than firing up my boat to go to Sunday Beach to be an over 50 gawker lol.
> 
> POC ain't what it used to be and it's not the type of boats that is the problem, it's the richard heads who run them and the shear numbers of them.
> 
> TH


As far as "over my limit" I do have friends that like to fish too....  rarely fish by myself (kinda like drinkin)

From the Houston area and love going to POC... crowded or not.


----------



## paymerick

Trouthappy said:


> However, those tiddies do appear to be from Houston. .


Well, ya know what they say about BOATs: Bust Out Another Tata.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Trouthunter said:


> Even a blind hog finds an acorn now and then and you're over your limit there unless you had some help. The fish are still there, we still fool them and catch them now and then.
> 
> Where are you from by the way?
> 
> In any case fake boobs never did much for me. I can walk into any boob bar in Houston and look at those; much cheaper than firing up my boat to go to Sunday Beach to be an over 50 gawker lol.
> 
> POC ain't what it used to be and it's not the type of boats that is the problem, it's the richard heads who run them and the shear numbers of them.
> 
> TH


Some sandies mixed in there...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## BATWING

LOL! This battle has been going for ages. Locals vs weekenders. Pretty funny stuff calling Houston folk deekheads and ruined the bay system. Good grief..... This exact thing goes on over the entire Texas coast. I am sure the pressure has a lot to do with it but is it the local fishing everyday compounded by the weekender? regardless of your take fish still gotta eat and over a million people transplanting to this fine state every year.


It only gonna get worse.


----------



## Navi

This post makes me feel better about not limiting out, maybe I should buy a cheaper boat 

As for Sunday Beach, my family enjoys it on the calmer weekends, holidays and POCO weekend it tends to not be as enjoyable, people just dont seem to have respect for others there. I know its just as much their beach as it is mine, I normally just choose to leave and let them have their fun.


----------



## sotexhookset

paymerick said:


> Well, ya know what they say about BOATs: Bust Out Another Tata.


Lol. Looks like Tata #2 (3rd Tata from the right) is about a couple of small waves to the bow from Busting Out.

Side note- Dam brother. Good job POC Spec, store bought or not. I'd say hit the dam gas and head for some chop.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

BATWING said:


> LOL! This battle has been going for ages. Locals vs weekenders. Pretty funny stuff calling Houston folk deekheads and ruined the bay system. Good grief..... This exact thing goes on over the entire Texas coast. I am sure the pressure has a lot to do with it but is it the local fishing everyday compounded by the weekender? regardless of your take fish still gotta eat and over a million people transplanting to this fine state every year.
> 
> It only gonna get worse.


Yeah but 900,000 of them will be heading to Seawolf soaking dead shrimp and puttin a hurtin on some trash fish.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Ya don't comprehend*



POC SPEC said:


> You guys crack me up... pretty much saying you have to drive around in a POS boat to catch fish.... or if you have a "pricey boat" then you are a dumb asz. I have a "pricey boat" and we catch fish all the time in POC. Sounds like some "boat" envy goin on here
> 
> No one likes it to be crowded when they fish... but if you don't like it, leave.


I said generally don't - price of the boat is immaterial - avatars and attitudes seem to go hand in hand -

I've liked and respected POC long before you were born - you first


----------



## blaze 'em

POC SPEC said:


> Sunday Beach Pic.... I hate that place


Nice try but that's not your boat nor hood ornaments...


----------



## byrdland

I lived in Texas for 13 years. I fished up and down the Coast from Bolivar to South Padre. The Lower Laguna Madre is my favorite place in the world. I haven't been to Texas since 1994 and really miss the Coast. I'm guessing The Laguna grass is full of prop ruts, Jet Ski's and Wind Surfers. 

Rudy Grigar fished and guided in the Galveston Area. He left to go to Port OConner for better fishing and fewer people. He left Port O Conner to go the The Chandeleur Islands for the same reason. Then he died. 

That was a LONG time ago. I don't know if the fishing was any better or not. Gill netting was wide spread. I've heard stories about people catching Jewfish off of the South Padre jetties with 55 gal barrels and Calcutta poles. I prefer the "quaint" fishing shack to the Nice Condos. It's never going to be the same, but I hope some of the very special places on the Texas Coast don't get entirely ruined by developers and tourists. People like Rudy Grigar are a large part of what makes that unique part of the US fascinating to me. 

I was alerted to this website by a person at Bass Boat Central. Looks pretty cool so far.


----------



## Trouthunter

Welcome aboard byrdland...you made a mistake, you left Texas but we forgive you. What time will you be back?



TH


----------



## Trouthappy

Locals in POC say 1998 was the year it became too crowded, and Columbia Wear became a fashion statement.


----------



## tspitzer

Lucky me I live in Lubbock--like we tell everyone here that gripes about it IF YOU DO NOT LIKE IT LEAVE-I have caught some good fish at POC-Port A SPI-Galveston-had have crowds every where--the attitude has changed--but that is to be expected with crowds--LIKE ROAD RAGE-but the cold drinks and burgers are still good at he Hurricane Junction-
Lots of friends have been made in there--Josies Burritos are still the best in Texas-and any one that has not seen a 7-11 type store that sells Yett coolers and waterloo rods do not know what they are missing--see you all there the week of Sept 28


----------



## Trouthappy

We did leave Lubbock, six years was enough of that place. So did our friends, who owned the Bell Dairy there, they moved to Rockport. I see your point, we got spoiled living in an untrampled little coastal town, where we could walk to Josie's for breakfast, lots of ducks were rafted up at the little jetties in late January, and the fishing was good. But now the place is considered a resort, and taxed accordingly. 

Oh well, look what they did to Key West; today they won't even let you park a boat trailer at the ramp, space is too precious. And the love boats dump 4,000 tourists from the mid-west in town 11 times a week, where they wander the streets in search of souvenir t-shirts. Which the Russians are happy to provide. So, all things are relative.


----------



## byrdland

*Texas Coast*



Trouthunter said:


> Welcome aboard byrdland...you made a mistake, you left Texas but we forgive you. What time will you be back?
> 
> 
> 
> TH


 I think about moving back to Texas often. Finding a job in the areas I would prefer might be difficult. I lived in Houston before. I don't believe Houston is the best example of the fine state. A move back is not out of the question for sure. I fished 11 months out of the year, from fresh to salt. I have an affection for Fayette County Reservoir as well.

That's right, I'm not from Texas, but Texas wants me anyway!

Thanks for the response.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Eyesores*

I don't count much of what new money is doing to the middle coast as progress - all the shacks on Decros, building on barrier islands, the crowds that go along with it - I miss my fishing town - for thats what it USED to be - I don't like at ALL the party animals who come here now -

There are too many SLOBS who don't know how to operate a boat nor have respect for coastal fishing as a whole - apparently my generation did not teach our kids well --

POC has been up and down over the years






Likely it will look like this again


----------



## Trouthappy

That has to be the old post office, near the center of the photo. My wife rented it for $100 a month from Mrs. Hawes until 1996, to use as a painting studio. It's still there, has a vault or something made of concrete oyster shell mix that is 3 feet thick. That's a tough building. We found out the commode just had a 2-foot hole in the ground, under it...Madden's today is across the street, between the two cars parked in the road. Well you can bet the potlickers stayed away for a few years.


----------



## paymerick

Trouthappy said:


> That has to be the old post office, near the center of the photo. My wife rented it for $100 a month from Mrs. Hawes until 1996, to use as a painting studio. It's still there, has a vault or something made of concrete oyster shell mix that is 3 feet thick. That's a tough building. We found out the commode just had a 2-foot hole in the ground, under it...


So tell me, Trouthappy, what didn't you and your wife do when y'all were in POC?

You should write a book.


----------



## Trouthappy

Perhaps I will, there were some unusual characters living there. Just living next to Jimmy Crouch was a trip. He's the guy featured in the last-page humor of Tide magazine for many years, a friend of Sam Caldwell who wrote the column. Jimmy was the bull-chested guy usually wearing a shirt with horizontal stripes. As for other POC characters, I'd have to change some names to protect the guilty...  

Lots of stories when my kids were in POC Elementary. One time robins descended on the town by the thousands, and the Giessel brothers were harvesting at the far end of town, claimed they tasted just like doves. So we set up a blind on Jimmy Crouch's shaded front porch of his old trailer, across the street from the Catholic church. Gave the kids a BB gun. Every time Ian pulled down, another robin flopped in the yard. Or across the street at the church, he made some long shots. Every 15 minutes a car might come by, so he held fire. That night we barbecued 40 robin breasts, just like doves. Felt kind of bad about it though, never tried it again. But we ate stone crabs, fresh oysters harvested at low tide, ducks, hog and deer from the island, and lots of fish, including flounder gigged while wading. Drive to Alvin's for a bottle of sipping whiskey on a winter's night, and there wasn't a car in sight. Alvin wasn't too popular with some of the locals, they actually boycotted the only grocery in town.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Uncle Alton*

Was a jib crane operator in the port from 1940 till Carla wiped him out - he helped build the army bomb range and base, the McPeak family left for Ingleside in 1968 - I got shipped to POC then Ingleside every summer from 1959 on - and still make my home away from home in POC, although I am starting to lean towards the end of the road at Grand Isle,

Think I forgot more about fishing the area than I could pass along --Might just leave it all to the new rich ******** - party on

Tom and Jerry's is just a footnote in history


----------

